# Portrait



## nathanlegiehn (May 22, 2010)

Tell me what you think. I have been shooting with my 35mm 1.4 on my 5D and have found it to be an awesome combo. Please give me any critique or comments.








THANKS


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2010)

Interesting perspective and good composition.

The DOF works well and the focus is sharp.

There is to much head space. I'd recommend croppin about 1/5th the total heigth off the top.

The facial mask is underexposed, lacks shadow modeling for definition and interest, the rim light is very harsh, and coupled with the blownout sky upper left draws the viewers eye away from your main subject.

It seems you just accepted what light you had, rather than taking the time, and making the effort to produce a well lighted environmental portrait.

As always light advances and dark recedes, and the human eye won't stay long in a photo when the brightest parts are in the background relative to the main subject.

In this case you lose viewers out the top of the photo but cropping the head space will mitigate that somewhat.

Adding more light to the subject to balance the bright background would have made a much stronger photo, IMO.


----------



## littlesandra (May 23, 2010)

I like it, good use of lighting and I like the non traditional "this crop has to be here because some old fart wrote it in a book."

More?


----------



## artoledo (May 24, 2010)

I like it but i think you missed the focus on the eyes and caught the eyebrows. Nice colors too.


----------



## nathanlegiehn (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks for the comments. here is another. feel free to let me know what you think.


----------



## freeze3kgt (Jun 1, 2010)

the flare / reflection *what ever it is* on the cheek is really distracting to me, but i like the picture other wise, her smile makes me want to smile.. its infectious great photo


----------



## ghache (Jun 1, 2010)

great photo. great backlightning using the sun...i like it


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jun 2, 2010)

Both shot are borderline bullseyes, and both have uber-distracting hot spots at the top of the photo with completely take the attention away from the faces.  Both problems could be fixed by cropping much of the tops off.  With the first photo, you could crop a lot out from the top and still keep the same aspect ration without cutting into the body.  With the second one, not so much.


----------



## EOS_JD (Jun 2, 2010)

I lioke both. Technically there are a few things wrong but for me they are what makes the images work!  Rules are there to be broken


----------



## nathanlegiehn (Jun 13, 2010)

heres a few more:


----------



## rallysman (Jun 13, 2010)

The last one you posted is my favorite. Nice!

The others are good as well, but I'll echo what the others have said.


----------



## EOS_JD (Jun 14, 2010)

Excellent images again Nathan - you have a nice style.


----------



## dzfoto (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats one of my favorite lenses. Though I try do not take headshots with these lenses of some focal lenght distortion.


----------



## nathanlegiehn (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks a ton everyone! here's another just for fun:


----------



## jonib101 (Jun 15, 2010)

I like the last two, but the first few all seemed a little weird. The first one bothered me a little because the guys eyebrows were really bushy but I guess that's part of a portrait. The second one was a weird angle and it made her head seem small. The third one was better than the first two, but his head still seemed a little distorted. I loved the last two, though.


----------



## SusanMart (Jun 15, 2010)

oh, it's soooooo lovely. The first one though is my favorite.

You have a taste and your personal style. I love it.

I would only do sth with the lightning in the last one. The composition and model are great, I would make her dress not so bright as it is. It kinda distracts.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 15, 2010)

I think the first one can look really good in black and white.


----------



## matthew_nolan (Jun 15, 2010)

i really like the colouring and think you´ve captured the personalities well in all of the 1st 3,,,but isn´t there a bit too much light from behind (right cheek no1 and all no2) no5 too light alltogether.....because you asked!!!! i´m still inspired though thanks


----------

